# Onkyo TX-SR309 with Wharfedale Crystal 2 Series 5.1 Speaker set



## dont-have-a-cow (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey guys,

This will be my first hi-fi setup and was just wanting to check that this receiver will work fine with these speakers? I don't really know what settings to compare, i.e. impedance, power etc, as I'm new to audio equipment.

ONKYO TX-SR309 BLACK - EX DEMO | Trade Me
Wharfedale Crystal 2 Series Home Theatre Speakers | Trade Me

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

No worries, those two will play nicely together. 

Don't be concerned about all the little specs: the only one that matters is the impedance of the speakers (6 ohms) which that Onkyo should have no problem driving.

Enjoy.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

The manual for the 309 makes it sound like it's happy operating at 6ohms, so you're fine.


----------

